# und noch zu haben



## nunzio82

¡Hola a todo el mundo!

Queria saber que significa ...*und noch zu haben*, alguien puede ayudarme?? He provado con unos traductores en internet pero nada.

Muchas gracias

Nunzio


----------



## muycuriosa

Es difícil sin contexto.

Un intento antes de que nos des un poco de contexto:
'... und noch zu haben' dicho por ejemplo de una chica o un chico quiere decir que todavía no está casada/o, que no tiene novio/a, que todavía es disponible (??) y que está buscando novio/a.
Podemos agregar algo: 'Er / Sie ist noch zu haben für andere / einen Partner.'

Y es una manera un poco humorística de decir que estás buscando una pareja.

Si esta explicación no tiene sentido, danos el contexto.

Saludos


----------



## nunzio82

bueno el contexto...tengo un primo alemán que recién me ha regalado una camiseta con escrita esta frase:"Ich bin italianer und noch zu haben" pero el cabrón no quizo decirme que significa.
Creo que lo que me has dicho podria ser y, si está así, no es nada feo no??Es decir, puedo llevarla tranquilamente?

muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## elroy

Sí, el significado es definitivamente lo que ha explicado Muycuriosa, y no creo que sea "feo".  Es más bien humorístico.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, comparto lo dicho por los demás, y definitivamente no suena/es feo o grosero o algo.


----------



## nunzio82

vale chicos muchas gracias


----------



## muycuriosa

Como los demás ya te han dicho, seguro que no es feo - simplemente hace que los que lo vean se rían o al menos sonrían ... y si es así aún podría ser una ventaja.

(Y, entre paréntesis, quizás lo sabes, a las mujeres / chicas alemanas les gustan los italianos - y los latinos en general.)

Saludos


----------



## nunzio82

ah si???esta es una noticia muy pero que muy importante...la lleveré todos los días entonces


----------



## muycuriosa

Ah, entonces, si veo a alguien que parece ser italiano llevando esa camiseta ... sólo puedes ser tú. Pero Alemania - o Europa - es grande ...

Saludos y suerte con la camiseta. (Y dile gracias a tu primo.)


----------

